# Best Food For Cat With FIV



## RachelPetchey93 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, I'm Adopting A Cat Who Is Positive For FIV, I've Been Reading A lot On It And Have Seen Its Not Good To Feed Them A Raw/Wet Diet So I'm Looking For The Best Dry Cat Food To Feed Him, Is Age Is Between 4/5 And He's Also A Very Large Cat


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@RachelPetchey93 -

Hello and welcome  . First of all, well done for adopting an FIV Positive cat. So many adopters pass them by, and it is only in recent years that Rescues have even put them up for adoption.

Whilst I can see a possible reason for not feeding an FIV+ cat raw food, there is absolutely no reason at all why he can't have a wet food diet. In fact I would see it as essential for him to have a quality wet food diet so as to ensure he is kept in the best possible health.

A dry food diet will not keep him in tip top condition because he won't be getting the fluids he needs with his food to keep his bladder and kidneys healthy. The main preventative care with a cat with FIV is to keep them as fit and healthy as possible with a good diet, so their immune system is in good condition to fight any opportunistic infection that comes along.

Here are some useful articles from well known veterinarian Jean Hofve, giving advice on living with an FIV+ cat.

http://www.littlebigcat.com/health/living-with-fiv/

http://www.littlebigcat.com/nutrition/the-ideal-diet-for-cats/


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its lovely to read an FIV cat is being adopted. I agree with @chillminx. I've had an FIV cat in the past and its better to feed a good quality wet food which will give your cat all the nutrients he needs and sufficient liquid to keep him in the best condition which dry food does not. Its important to support his lowered immune system as much as possible. We would love to see a pic of your boy when you have him home.


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

My boy Lewis is FIV+ and he has 'ordinary' wet food - Felix as good as it looks senior - and seems to do well on it. He gets the odd treat sachet of Encore as well, and occasionally some dry food = usually Purina One sensitive. Thank you for adopting and FIV+ cat, they have lots of love to give xx


----------

